# Answering a Question with a Song Title (Game)



## Conrad2

I got this game from another forum, and hopefully, everyone here will enjoy the game.

*Rules*:
-Answer the previous poster's question with a song title
-List the artist first and the song's title after
-Ask a new question.
- Please post one at a time and wait for someone else to post so others can play the game. 
- If you and another person post at the same time, the one at the bottom will answer the top person's question and for his/her question she/he will used the question from their original post. If the bottom person hasn't respond to the top person's question in a reasonable manner of time, than another person may jump in and answer the top person's question to continue the game.

_Example_:
Person 1:
Q: How's the weather in your area?
Person 2:
A: Tommy Roe - It's Now Winter's Day
Q: Do you drink much tea?
Person 3: 
A: Elvis - Too Much
Q: What is your job?

And so on. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Q: What is your childhood dream?


----------



## Art Rock

Q: What is your childhood dream?
A: Carpenters - Top of the world

_When I was 6 or so I wanted to become a mountain climber. 
_
Q: Do you like alcohol?


----------



## Ingélou

Q: Do you like alcohol?
A: Shakin' Stevens - Yes I Do.

Q: When did you last go for a walk?


----------



## Taggart

Q: When did you last go for a walk? 
A: Beatles Yesterday

Q: Can you tell us about a precious memory?


----------



## Ingélou

Q: Can you tell us about a precious memory?
A: Frank Ifield - I Remember You

Q: What did you dream about last night?


----------



## mikeh375

Q: What did I dream about last night?
A: Sexy Sadie (sorry I've got the White Album on atm)

Q: What's the best day of the week for you?


----------



## Ingélou

Q: What's the best day of the week for you?
A: The Tarriers - Everybody loves Saturday night!

Q: Why are you looking so sad?
A:


----------



## Conrad2

Q: Why are you looking so sad?
A: R.E.M - Everybody Hurts

Q: What do you want to say to your younger self?
A:


----------



## Ingélou

Q: What do you want to say to your younger self?
A: Val Doonican - Walk Tall. 

Q. What are you wearing tonight?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. What are you wearing tonight?
A. The Wedding Present - My Favourite Dress

Q. Why Are You Looking At Me Like That?


----------



## Conrad2

Q: Why Are You Looking At Me Like That?
A: James Blunt - You're Beautiful 

Q: What is playing on the news channel?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q: What is playing on the news channel?
A. Radiohead - The National Anthem

Why Can't I touch it?


----------



## Conrad2

Q: Why Can't I touch it?
A: Cheap Tricks - I Want You To Want Me

Q: Who are you in the crowd?


----------



## Ingélou

Q: Who are you in the crowd?
A. Dusty Springfield - Son of a Preacher Man

Q. Where are you living now?


----------



## Taggart

Q. Where are you living now?
A. Elvis Presley - Heartbreak Hotel

Q. What happens next?


----------



## Ingélou

Q. What happens next?
A. James Darren - Goodbye, Cruel World, I'm off to join the circus.

Q. Is there anything special about you?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. Is there anything special about you?
A. McAlmont & Butler - Yes

Q. Where have all the good times gone?


----------



## Ingélou

Q. Where have all the good times gone?
A. Petula Clarke - Downtown

Q. What's your favourite colour?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. What's your favourite colour?
A. Any Colour You Like - Pink Floyd

Q. When will we be lovers?

P.S. I have taken the liberty of reversing the order of the answer by placing the song title before the artist - flows better that way.


----------



## Ingélou

Q. When will we be lovers?
A. Upon the Twelfth of Never - Johnny Mathis

Q. What do you like to eat?


----------



## Malx

Q. What do you like to eat?
A. Pressed Rat and Warthog - Cream 

Why has love got to be so sad?


----------



## Ingélou

Malx said:


> Q. What do you like to eat?
> A. Pressed Rat and Warthog - Cream
> 
> Why has love got to be so sad?


Please can I have the cream rather than the first course? 

Q. Why has love got to be so sad?
A. Life Ain't Always Beautiful - Gary Allan

Q. What do you really think about this problem?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. What do you really think about this problem?
A. It Really Doesn't Matter Anymore - Buddy Holly

Q. What becomes of the broken hearted?


----------



## Malx

Of course you can Ingélou - the post was kind of tongue in cheek given the name of the band was much more appertising.


----------



## Metairie Road

Q. What becomes of the broken hearted? 
A. Alone Again (Naturally) - Gilbert O'Sullivan

Q. Where do babies come from?


----------



## Ingélou

Q. Where do babies come from?
A. The Big Rock Candy Mountain - Burl Ives

Q. What do you think about classical music?


----------



## Taggart

Q. What do you think about classical music? 
A. Gimme More - Britney Spears.

Q. What do think about pop music?


----------



## schigolch

Q. What do think about pop music?


A. Music Gets the Best of Me / Sophie Ellis-Bextor


Q. Favorite food?


----------



## Ingélou

Q. Favourite food? 

A. Bangers and Mash - Peter Sellers & Sophia Loren


Q. What are you making such a fuss about?


----------



## Metairie Road

Q. What are you making such a fuss about? 
A. A Picture Of You - Joe Brown and The Bruvvers

Q. Have you ever been arrested by the police?


----------



## Ingélou

Q. Have you ever been arrested by the police?
A. No No Never - Texas Lightning

Q. What makes you lose your temper?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. What makes you lose your temper?
A. My Wife - The Who

Q. How long's a piece e of string?


----------



## Ingélou

Q. How long's a piece of string?
A. So long, baby - Del Shannon

Q. How did you do it?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. How did you do it?
A. With A Little Help From My Friends - The Beatles

Q. When is the show over?


----------



## Ingélou

Q. When is the show over?
A. It's all over now - The Rolling Stones

Q. What sort of dances can you do?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. What sort of dances can you do?
A. I Can't Dance - Genesis

Q. What made you say that?


----------



## Conrad2

Q. What made you say that?
A. I was Only Joking - Rod Stewart

Q. Where do we dance?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. Where do we dance?
A. Over The Hills And Far Away - Led Zeppelin

Q. What is the airspeed velocity of an unladen European Swallow?


----------



## Conrad2

Q: What is the airspeed velocity of an unladen European Swallow?
A: 20 Miles - Ray Brown & The Whispers

Q: Why don't you turn off the lights at night?


----------



## HenryPenfold

20 miles is a distance, not speed/velocity. Try again?


----------



## Conrad2

I'll be a good sport and give you a cryptic answer.

Q: What is the airspeed velocity of an unladen European Swallow?
A: Moving At the Speed of Life - Living Legends 

Q: Why don't you turn off the lights at night?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q: Why don't you turn off the lights at night?
A. Don't Know Why - Norah Jones

Q. Where do the children play?


----------



## Conrad2

Q. Where do the children play?
A. In My Head - Ariana Grande

Q. Where do you want to be?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. Where do you want to be?
A. Hotel California - Red Lorry, Yellow Lory

Q. What becomes of the broken-hearted?


----------



## Conrad2

Q. What becomes of the broken-hearted?
A. Paint the Smile On - Jigsaw

Q. What was the last thing you did for the first time?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. What was the last thing you did for the first time?
A. I Shot The Sheriff - Bob Marley

Q. Why does this always happen to me?


----------



## Malx

Q. Why does this always happen to me?
A No Reason - Sum 41

Where are you going to?


----------



## Conrad2

Q: Where are you going to?
A: Midnight Train to Memphis - Chris Stapleton

Q: How would you conquer the world?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q: How would you conquer the world?
A. With A Little Luck - Paul McCartney & Wings

Q. Who let the dog out?


----------



## Malx

Q. Who let the dog out?
A. Ma-Ma-Ma Belle - ELO

Q. Why are you happy now?


----------



## Conrad2

Q. Why are you happy now?
A. Everything In Its Right Place - Radiohead

Q. Where are you sleeping tonight?


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Q: Where are you sleeping tonight? 
A: Blue Motel Room - Joni Mitchell

Q: What is your favorite animal?


----------



## Ingélou

Q: What is your favourite animal?
A: The Cat in the Window - Petula Clarke

Q: Which city or town do you love best of all?


----------



## DaveM

Q: Which city or town do you love best of all?[/QUOTE]
A: I Left My Heart In San Francisco

Q: What Is Your Dream?


----------



## Conrad2

Q: What Is Your Dream?
A: Walk on the Wild Side - Lou Reed

Q: What do you see?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q: What do you see?
A. Fat Bottomed Girls - Queen

Q. Who wants to live forever?


----------



## Ingélou

Q. Who wants to live forever?
A. I hope - Gabby Barrett

Q. What's your nickname?


----------



## HenryPenfold

What was that? I don't understand. Did I mess up again? :lol:


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. What's your nickname?
A. Oldest Swinger In Town - Fred Wedlock

Q. If rooks live in a rookery, where do bats live?


----------



## Ingélou

Q. If rooks live in a rookery, where do bats live?
A. Winchester Cathedral - The New Vaudeville Band

Q. Where do you plan on going on holiday?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. Where do you plan on going on holiday?
A. East Of Eden - Big Country

Q. Where does this road lead to?


----------



## Conrad2

Q: Where does this road lead to?
A: Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin

Q: Who will you say goodbye to?


----------



## Ingélou

Q: Who will you say goodbye to?
A: The Man That Broke The Bank At Monte Carlo - Charles Coborn

Q: How do you think my singing practice is going?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q: How do you think my singing practice is going?
A. Getting Better - The Beatles

Q. Do they know it's Easter?


----------



## Ingélou

Q. Do they know it's Easter?
A. They don't know - Tracey Ullman

Q. What would you like to talk about now?


----------



## Taggart

Q. What would you like to talk about now? 
A. Do You Want to Know a Secret - Billy J Kramer

Q. What's your favourite colour?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. What's your favourite colour?
A. Red - Sammy Hagar

Q. What's your favourite food?


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Q: What's your favorite food? 
A: Glass Sandwich - Primus

What is your current mood?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. What is your current mood?
A. Bad - Michael Jackson

Q. Can I get a witness?


----------



## Ingélou

Q. Can I get a witness?
A. Oh no, John - Paul Robeson 




Q. What have you lost?


----------



## Conrad2

Q: What have you lost?
A: Youth - Troye Sivan

Q: What is on your mind?


----------



## DaveM

Q: What is on your mind?
A: Georgia On My Mind - Ray Charles

Q: How is the weather today?


----------



## Ingélou

Q: How is the weather today?
A: Cold Blow & A Rainy Night - Planxty

Q: How will you get home?


----------



## Conrad2

Q: How will you get home?
A: Crossing the Rubicon - Bob Dylan

Q: What is your secret identity?


----------



## DaveM

Q: What is your secret identity?
A: Superman (It’s Not Easy) - Five for Fighting

Q: Who is your favorite person?


----------



## Ingélou

Q: Who is your favourite person?
A: Johnny O' Breadislee - Hamish Imlach

Q: What do you wish you'd done instead?


----------



## Pyotr

Q: What do you wish you'd done instead?
A: A Few of my Favorite Things - Rodgers and Hammerstein

Q: What can I do for you next?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q: What can I do for you next?
A. Do Anything You Wanna Do - Eddy And The Hotrods

Q. Why do you build me up?


----------



## DaveM

Q: Why do you build me up?
A: So You Remember Me - Daniel Tashian

Q: What will tomorrow bring?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q: What will tomorrow bring?
A. Sex & Drugs & Rock n Roll - Ian Dury & The Blockheads

Q. Where have all the good times gone?


----------



## Ingélou

Q. Where have all the good times gone?
A. Under the Graveyard - Ozzy Osbourne

Q. Who or what are you most grateful for in your life?


----------



## Art Rock

Q. Who or what are you most grateful for in your life?
A. China girl - David Bowie

Q. Where do you see yourself 10 years from now?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. Where do you see yourself 10 years from now?
A. Stuck Inside Of Mobile With The Memphis Blues Again - Bob Dylan

Q. How do you do what you do to me?


----------



## Varick

Q. How do you do what you do to me?
A. It's A Kind Of Magic - Queen

Q. What's the Opposite of When?

V


----------



## DaveM

Q. What's the Opposite of When?
A. It’s Impossible - Perry Como 

Q. Why did you leave me?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. Why did you leave me?
A. That Smell - Lynyrd Skynyrd

Q. Why didn't the chicken cross the road?


----------



## DaveM

Q. Why didn't the chicken cross the road?
A. Road Less Travelled - Lauren Alaina

Q. How high can I fly?


----------



## Conrad2

Q: How high can I fly?
A: Out of Space - The Prodigy

Q: What is your nickname?


----------



## Ingélou

Q: What is your nickname?
A: (They call me) The Wanderer - Dion

Q. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Conrad2

Q: How are you feeling today?
A: On Top of the World - Imagine Dragons

Q: What are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. What are you doing tomorrow?
A. Going To California - Led Zeppelin

Q. How many more times?


----------



## Ingélou

Q. How many more times?
A. Knock Three Times - Dawn

Q. Can I trust you?


----------



## DaveM

Q. Can I trust you?
A: (I Was) Better as a Memory Than As Your Man - Kenny Chesney

Q: What’s Next With Climate Change?


----------



## Conrad2

Q: What’s Next With Climate Change?
A: A Change Is Gonna Come - Sam Cooke

Q: What sounds right but is wrong?


----------



## Ingélou

Q: What sounds right but is wrong?
A: Please Release Me, Let Me Go (For I Don't Love You Any More) - Engelbert Humperdinck

Q. What frightens you?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. What frightens you?
A. Dogs - Pink Floyd

Q. Is there anybody out there?


----------



## Art Rock

Q. Is there anybody out there?
A. Me, myself and I - Beyonce

Q. What's your opinion on Lord of the Rings?


----------



## Ingélou

Q. What's your opinion on Lord of the Rings?
A. Magic Moments - Perry Como

Q. What's the weather like with you today?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. What's the weather like with you today?
A. It's Raining Again - Supertramp

Q. What's the price of love?


----------



## mikeh375

Q. What's the price of love?
A. Ten Cents a Dance...Rodgers and Hart.

Q. Who won the FA Cup in 1908?...nah just kidding.
Proper Q. How do you like to travel?


----------



## Ingélou

Q. Who won the FA Cup in 1908?...nah just kidding.
Proper Q. How do you like to travel?

A. I love to go a-wandering - King's Singers (sort of does both, as Wolverhampton Wanderers won in 1908  )

Q. Why don't you just stop?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. Why don't you just stop?
A. I Can'T Help Myself - The Four Tops

Q. Who were runners-up in the 1975 FA Cup Final?


----------



## Conrad2

Q: Who were runners-up in the 1975 FA Cup Final?
A: Viva El Fulham - Tony Rees and the Cottagers

Q: What side are you on?


----------



## DaveM

Q: What side are you on?
A: I’m On Your Side - Angela Bofill

Q. Are you telling the truth?


----------



## Art Rock

Q. Are you telling the truth?
A. I don't wanna talk about it - Rod Stewart


Hey, that works on many if not all questions!

Q. Is objective ranking of composers possible? :angel:


----------



## DaveM

Q. Is objective ranking of composers possible?
A. Only If God Says Yes - Yolanda Adams

(I just had to respond. )

Q. Why aren’t I right about everything?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. Why aren't I right about everything?
A. I Don't Know - Ozzy Osbourne

Q. Did you order a cab?


----------



## Pat Fairlea

HenryPenfold said:


> Q. Why aren't I right about everything?
> A. I Don't Know - Ozzy Osbourne
> 
> Q. Did you order a cab?


A. No. I would walk 500 miles...


----------



## Conrad2

Pat Fairlea said:


> A. No. I would walk 500 miles...


You just broke the chain. 

Can you make another post that answer post 107# by HenryPenfold that follow the rules.

Here are the rules:


> -Answer the previous poster's question with a song title
> -List the the song's title first and the artist's name after
> -Ask a new question.
> - Please post one at a time and wait for someone else to post so others can play the game.
> - If you and another person post at the same time, the one at the bottom will answer the top person's question and for his/her question she/he will used the question from their original post. If the bottom person hasn't respond to the top person's question in a reasonable manner of time, than another person may jump in and answer the top person's question to continue the game.


If you don't continue the chain in a reasonable amount of time then another member may jump in and answer HenryPenfold question:


> Q. Did you order a cab?


Thank you for playing.


----------



## DaveM

Q. Did you order a cab?
A. I’m The Only Cab On The Road - Train

Q. Why did we let this happen?


----------



## mikeh375

Q. Why did we let this happen?
A. Because Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except For Me and My Monkey...Beatles

Q. What are you doing the rest of your life?


----------



## Art Rock

Q. What are you doing the rest of your life?
A. Breathing - Kate Bush


Q. What's for lunch/dinner?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. What's for lunch/dinner?
A. Fried Neckbones And Home Fries - Santana

Q. What were his famous last words?


----------



## mikeh375

Q. What were his famous last words?
A. Gimme Some Lovin'...Spencer Davis Group.

Q. Why does Henry's avatar only show half of his face?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. Why does Henry's avatar only show half of his face?
A. I Can't Give Everything Away - David Bowie

Q. Does a stitch in time save the bird in the bush?


----------



## mikeh375

Q. Does a stitch in time save the bird in the bush?
A. God only Knows....Beach Boys

Q. Why did you fail your English exam?


----------



## Conrad2

Q. Why did you fail your English exam?
A. I’m So Tired - The Beatles

Q. Why are you so quiet?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. Why are you so quiet?
A. You Took The Words Right Out Of My Mouth - Meatloaf

Q. Can you feel the force?


----------



## Conrad2

Q. Can you feel the force?
A. I Feel It Coming - The Weeknd

Q. How does it make you feel?


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Conrad2 said:


> Q. Can you feel the force?
> A. I Feel It Coming - The Weeknd
> 
> Q. How does it make you feel?


Q. How does it make you feel?
A. Somewhere over the rainbow!

Q. How much is that doggy in the window?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. How much is that doggy in the window?
A. No Charge - Tammy Wynette

Q. Did you eat that yellow snow?


----------



## mikeh375

Q. Did you eat that yellow snow?
A. I Need A Doctor...Underworld

Q. When will I see you again?


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Q. When will I see you again?
A. In the Summertime. Mungo Jerry.

Q. Wohin?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. Wohin?
A. Berlin - Lou Reed

Q. How deep is your love?


----------



## mikeh375

Q. How deep is your love?
A. How Deep is the Ocean?

Q. How Deep is the Ocean?


----------



## Art Rock

Q. How Deep is the Ocean?
A. 2000 Miles - Pretenders

Q. Deutschmarks or Dollars?


----------



## Conrad2

Q. Deutschmarks or Dollars?
A. I Need a Dollar - Aloe Blacc

Q. What do you do when you're standing in line?


----------



## mikeh375

Q. What do you do when you're standing in line?
A. The Hustle...Van McCoy.

Q. Do I need all of these?


----------



## Ingélou

Q. Do I need all of these?
A. I want it all - Queen


Q. What do you hope to achieve?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. What do you hope to achieve?
A. All Kinds Of Everything - Dana

Q. What Am I Gonna Do With A Submarine?


----------



## Art Rock

Q. What Am I Gonna Do With A Submarine?
A. Paint it black (Rolling Stones)

Q. Can you feel the force?


----------



## Ingélou

Q. Can you feel the force?
A. Sometimes I don't know what to feel - Todd Rundgren

Q. Does a person's character ever change?
A.


----------



## DaveM

Q. Does a person's character ever change?
A. When Hell Freezes Over - Metallica

Q. Nature or Nurture?


----------



## Ingélou

Q. Nature or Nurture?
A. Nature's Way - Spirit

Q. Where can I find the way out?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. Where can I find the way out?
A. Across The Universe - The Beatles

Q. Why is my shirt on, inside out?


----------



## DaveM

Q. Why is my shirt on, inside out?
A. Do You Like It The Way That It Feels? Tempest Trio

Q. Will this be the last time that I see you?


----------



## Art Rock

Q. Will this be the last time that I see you?
A. Blinded by the light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band)

Q. What's cooking?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. What's cooking?
A. White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane

Q. Why does Pino Grigio outsell Chardonnay in Tesco?


----------



## DaveM

Q. Why does Pino Grigio outsell Chardonnay in Tesco?
A. Sour Grapes - John The Ghost

Q. If the universe is expanding, where is it going?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. If the universe is expanding, where is it going?
A. Going Up The Country - Canned Heat

Q. Where does this all lead to?


----------



## mikeh375

Q. Where does this all lead to?
A. The Long and Winding Road - Beatles

Q. Where do all the lonely people come from?


----------



## Ingélou

Q. Where do all the lonely people come from?
A. Fiddler's Green - The Wolfe Tones

Q. Why do you post on TC?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. Why do you post on TC?
A. I Got No Friends - The Last Band

Q. Is my face on straight?


----------



## DaveM

Q. Is my face on straight?
A. Hard To Tell - Kelle

Q. How many angels can dance on the head of a pin?


----------



## Ingélou

Q. How many angels can dance on the head of a pin?
A. Ten Thousand - John Mark McMillan (from the album "The Medicine.")

Q. What colour hair do you have?


----------



## Art Rock

Q. What colour hair do you have?
A. Do you really want to hurt me? (Culture Club)

Q. What will you do when the pandemic is over?


----------



## DaveM

Q. What will you do when the pandemic is over?
A. Step Outside - Foghat

Q. How can you trust people who are hiding their faces?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. How can you trust people who are hiding their faces?
A. It's Impossible - Perry Como

Q. What's going on?


----------



## Ingélou

Q. What's going on?
A. I wish I knew - Years & Years

Q. Is it time for me to go?


----------



## DaveM

Q. Is it time for me to go?
A. Sooner Than Later - Drake

Q. Is everyone going stir crazy?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. Is everyone going stir crazy?
A. We Gotta Get Out Of This Place - The Animals

Q. What sandwiches have you got in that box?


----------



## Conrad2

Q. What sandwiches have you got in that box?
A. Peanut Butter Jelly Time - Buckwheat Boyz

A. What law do you want to create?


----------



## mikeh375

Q. What law do you want to create?
A. Anything Goes - Cole Porter.

Q. Why did Noddy say Gudbuy to Jane?


----------



## Ingélou

Q. Why did Noddy say Gudbuy to Jane?
A. She flies on strange wings - Golden Earring

Q. What's the point of all this?


----------



## DaveM

Q. What's the point of all this?
A. Love Is The Answer - England Dan and John Ford Coley

Q. Why is the best tasting food usually bad for you?


----------



## Conrad2

Q. Why is the best tasting food usually bad for you?
A. Savoy Truffle - The Beatles

Q. What do you see as your life flashes before your eyes?


----------



## mikeh375

Q. What do you see as your life flashes before your eyes?
A. The Girl from Ipanema - C. Jobim.

Q. Where did I leave my keys?


----------



## Ingélou

Q. Where did I leave my keys?
A. Red River Valley - Marty Robbins

Q. What was your father's job description?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. What was your father's job description?
A. Bankrobber - The Clash

Q. Why do birds suddenly appear, every time you are near?


----------



## Ingélou

Q. Why do birds suddenly appear, every time you are near?
A. They're laughing at me - Gail Anderson

Q. What do you miss from before Lockdown?


----------



## Merl

Q. What do you miss from before Lockdown?
A. Sex and drugs and Rock n roll - Ian Dury

Q. Where have all the bootboys gone?


----------



## Ingélou

Love it! 

Q. Where have all the bootboys gone?
A. Underneath the tree - Kelly Clarkson

Q. What's your sister's first name?


----------



## Merl

Q. What's your sister's first name?
A. Sister Disco - The Who

Q. What do you get when you fall in love?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. What do you get when you fall in love?
A. Sorrow - David Bowie

Q. How many angels can dance on a football pitch?


----------



## Merl

Q. How many angels can dance on a football pitch?
A. 22 Angels - Rude (yes it really is a song!)

Q. Do you know the way to San Jose?


----------



## DaveM

Q. Do you know the way to San Jose?
A. Route 66 - John Mayer

Q. What is the source of all evil?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. What is the source of all evil?
A. Honey - Bobby Goldsboro

Q. Is that a yawn in your ear?


----------



## mikeh375

Q. Is that a yawn in your ear?
A. No Reply - The Beatles.

Q. Why did Mommy kiss Santa Claus?


----------



## Ingélou

Q. Why did Mommy kiss Santa Claus?
A. She's Out Of Her Mind - blink 182

Q. Doing anything special this weekend?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Q. Doing anything special this weekend?
A. Cans And Brahms - Yes/Rick Wakeman

Q. Why are there no lights on the Christmas Tree?


----------



## Ingélou

Q. Why are there no lights on the Christmas Tree?
A. Out of Season - REO Speedwagon

Q. How important is this forum to you?


----------



## Conrad2

Q. How important is this forum to you?
A. Passing Afternoon - Iron & Wine

Q. What is a title you want to be address as?


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Q. What is the title you want to be addressed as?
A. Lydia the Tattooed Lady. Groucho Marx

Q. How many beans make five?


----------



## Ingélou

Q. How many beans make five?
A. I'll Never Know - Elvis Presley

Q. What do you think of my new hat?


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Q. What do you think of my new hat?
A. Baubles, bangles and beads - Forrest, Wright & Borodin

Q. What day is the Teddy Bears' Picnic?


----------



## Ingélou

Q. What day is the Teddy Bears' Picnic?
A. Monday Monday - The Mamas & The Papas

Q. What's the next big event in your life?


----------



## mikeh375

Q. What's the next big event in your life?
A. San Francisco (Be Sure to Wear Some Flowers)...Scott McKenzie.

Q. Can I be your Long Haired Lover from Liverpool?


----------



## Conrad2

Q. Can I be your Long Haired Lover from Liverpool?
A. Meet Me in the Woods - Lord Huron

Q. Why there is a black cat in the backyard?


----------



## Ingélou

Q. Why is there a black cat in the backyard?
A. Bad Moon Rising - Creedence Clearwater Revival

Q. How do you know they're one and the same?


----------



## Taggart

Q. How do you know they're one and the same? 
A. I Heard It Through The Grapevine - Marvin Gaye

Q. Where have all the flowers gone?


----------



## Ingélou

Q. Where have all the flowers gone?
A. Down by the Riverside - Louis Armstrong

Q. What are you looking forward to when the world's lockdowns end?


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Q. What are you looking forward to when the world's lockdowns end?
A. Summertime... Gershwin & Hayward

Q. Is that a gun in your pocket or ... ?


----------



## Algonquin

Q. What happens next?
A Chubby Checker - (Lets Do) the Twist
Q What happened to your hair?


----------



## Conrad2

Look likes the chain is broken. 

Here's are the rules for new players:
-Answer the previous poster's question with a song title
-List the song title first and the artist name next
-Ask a new question.
- Please post one at a time and wait for someone else to post so others can play the game. 
- If you and another person post at the same time, the one at the bottom will answer the top person's question and for his/her question she/he will used the question from their original post. If the bottom person hasn't respond to the top person's question in a reasonable manner of time, than another person may jump in and answer the top person's question to continue the game. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The next player should answer this question.



Pat Fairlea said:


> Q. Is that a gun in your pocket or ... ?


Thank you for playing.


----------



## mikeh375

Q. Is that a gun in your pocket or ... ?
A. "A Member of the Yale Elizabethan Club"...Cole Porter (honestly)

Q. Will you still love me tomorrow?


----------



## schigolch

Q. Will you still love me tomorrow?
A. "All my tomorrows"...Kenny Lattimore

Q. Would you lie for me?


----------



## Ingélou

Q. Would you lie for me?
A. Once in a Blue Moon - Earl Thomas Conley

Q. Are you afraid of anything in particular?


----------



## mikeh375

Q. Are you afraid of anything in particular?
A. My Friend Stan - Slade

Q. How long has this been going on?


----------



## Art Rock

Q. How long has this been going on? 
A. 100 Years - Joey Dyser

Q. Where do we you to, my lovely?


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Q. Where do we go to my lovely?
A. Stairway to Paradise. Gershwin and Guetary.

Q. Why do washing machines eat socks?


----------



## Art Rock

Q. Why do washing machines eat socks? 
A. Hungry like the wolf (Duran Duran)

Q. Why did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## Conrad2

Q. Why did the chicken cross the road?
A. Off to the Races - Lana Del Rey

Q. What phrase you don't want to hear?


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> Q. Where do we you to, my lovely?


Wow. And without a drop of alcohol.


----------



## mikeh375

Q. What phrase you don't want to hear?
A. Mouldy Old Dough - Lieutenant Pigeon

Q. Why does it always Rain on My Parade?


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Q. Why does it always Rain on My Parade?
A. Because You're You - Hemric & Styner

Q. Why do the stars go on shining?


----------



## Conrad2

Q. Why do the stars go on shining?
A. A Soulmate Who Wasn’t Meant to Be - Jess Benko

Q. What is the title of the hitchhiker's story?


----------

